# Panerai PAM 1392 vs 1312 Lug to Lug



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

I am trying to find information on the lug-to-lug distance for both PAM 1392 and PAM 1312. Can't figure out which size I want and I wasn't able to stop by an AD.

Here are the specs I have so far:
*Panerai 1392*
Diameter = 42.0 mm
Case thickness = 13.2 mm
Lug width = 22.0 mm
Lug to Lug - ?

*Panerai 1312*
Diameter = 44.0 mm
Case thickness = 15.6 mm
Lug width = 24mm 
Lug to Lug - ?

Anyone have the missing info?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Holding a pair of calipers up to the 0312 on my wrist the lug to lug spacing looks to be 50mm. Not sure if that's any different on the 1312.


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

That's pretty compact. My 42mm PO 8500 has the same lug to lug. I am now rethinking the smaller 1392


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Giving it another look, I think it's actually closer to 49mm. And just to clarify this is the measurement between the centers of the lug strap pin holes. From outside edge, to outside edge, of the furthest lug points, the overall width of the watch including lugs is 55mm


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks like I got more info on the same thread on Rolex Forums. Posting a cross reference for anyone else with similar question.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...rums.com/showthread.php?t=560851&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Honawdo (Sep 28, 2017)

1392 is 48 mm lug to lug.


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

So to summarize:

*Panerai 1392*
Diameter = 42.0 mm 
Case thickness = 13.2 mm 
Lug width = 22 mm 
Lug to Lug = 48 mm

*Panerai 1312*
Diameter = 44.0 mm 
Case thickness = 15.6 mm 
Lug width = 24 mm 
Lug to Lug = 53.5 mm

Thank you everyone! Hope this helps those trying to decide between the two.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have the 1312 with a 6 inch wrist. I am always second guessing why I didn't go with the 1392. With the 1392, it has 100 meter water resistance, the 1312 has 300 meter. Also when I was looking at both of them during my purchase, the 1392 felt like it was missing something. Like it wasn't as substantial or that X factor that made it a Panerai. If your separate them, both are look amazing. Both look good on the wrist, but the 1392 fits and look just a bit better on a small wrist like mine. The 1312 looks a lot better off the wrist and has a greater presence. Still to this day I think about trading in my 1312 for the 1392.


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

If you plan to keep the watch a long time, then hopefully you can try them both on and see what size better suits you. I suspect that the 1312 will hold its value better, as Paneristis tend to like the larger watch cases.


----------



## bgator (Jan 12, 2015)

treiz1337 said:


> I have the 1312 with a 6 inch wrist. I am always second guessing why I didn't go with the 1392. With the 1392, it has 100 meter water resistance, the 1312 has 300 meter. Also when I was looking at both of them during my purchase, the 1392 felt like it was missing something. Like it wasn't as substantial or that X factor that made it a Panerai. If your separate them, both are look amazing. Both look good on the wrist, but the 1392 fits and look just a bit better on a small wrist like mine. The 1312 looks a lot better off the wrist and has a greater presence. Still to this day I think about trading in my 1312 for the 1392.


I would trade for the 1392. My wrist is only marginally bigger than yours, and I've tried both sizes. The 44 mm is a big, chunky watch. It's a passable size when looking at it, but on the wrist feels like it's slightly too big in every dimension. The 42 mm is proportional and feels like a perfect fit while still maintaining the Panerai style.


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

The correct lug to lug for the 1392 is 51mm and NOT 48mm.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

With a sub-7 in. wrist, I went with the 42mm 1392. It's a slimmer profile that works better with a cuffed shirt, in my opinion, and it's a better fit across the wrist. I know many argue the 44 will fit, that it's a classic Panerai size, and is an acceptable appearance due to its Panerai origin, but I can't get on board with what I consider an overly-chunky watch. And, I own a chunky watch or two. It's all on how it sits the wrist for me. With Panerai, I think I'll stay at the 42.


----------

